# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  cách hiển thị file ẩn trong win7 ultimate

## sangdv291

mình đang dùng win7 ultimate nhưng mà nó ẩn mất file rồi bạn nào biết cách cho nó hiển thị thì chỉ mình với nhé tks nhìu nhìu!

----------


## huudatfee

- mở windows explorer lên và bấm phím alt.
- xong rồi đó !
nếu bạn muốn nó luôn hiện thì bấm vào nút organize > chọn layout và bấm vào menu bar.
sau khi hiện menu file, bạn có thể dễ dàng truy cập vào tools > folder options > chọn thẻ view > chọn mục show hidden files hoặc bỏ chọn luôn 3 mục hide bên dưới để hiện file ẩn, đồng thời hiện luôn những file ẩn của hệ thống.



nếu máy tính bị nhiễm virus thì cho dù có chỉnh ở đây thì cũng như không
bạn phải vào regedit mới lấy lại đc

----------


## adviser

hôm qua thử cách này rùi mà vẫn không lấy được. bên con máy của ông anh khả năng dính virus rồi cũng nên

----------


## quoctiepkt

có chương trình cứu các file ẩn do virus gây ra, mình chưa test vì máy mình ko dính loại virus đó
bạn test thử xem sao nhé
lưu ý trước khi làm hãy quét toàn bộ virus trên máy tính đi nhé

a. tải công cụ fixattrb tại đây .

b. chạy công cụ fixattrb.exe vừa tải về.

c. trên giao diện của chương trình bạn bấm “chọn ổ đĩa”, chọn ổ đĩa (hoặc thư mục) cần khôi phục lại thuộc tính ban đầu (hiển thị các file đã bị virus làm ẩn) và bấm ok.

----------


## quy263

*bài viết rất có ich*

mình đang tìm 1 cách làm hiện file ẩn trong win và rất may gặp đc bài viết này. cảm ơn bạn!

----------

